
SpaceX Developing Micro Satellites - nate_martin
https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/531994668608024576
======
socceroos
I assume this is to do with the recent news regarding SpaceX and Google
getting together to make internet access available to all...

~~~
Gustomaximus
This WSJ article points to the deal being with a former Google exec. Not sure
if he is bringing in Google as part of it.

[http://online.wsj.com/articles/elon-musks-next-mission-
inter...](http://online.wsj.com/articles/elon-musks-next-mission-internet-
satellites-1415390062)

~~~
waterlesscloud
This article seems to say Google isn't a part of it.

[http://www.nbcnews.com/science/space/spacex-working-
satellit...](http://www.nbcnews.com/science/space/spacex-working-satellite-
scheme-elon-musk-says-n244106)

